# I need a relabeling service in New York City



## BigJordan (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm looking for a place that will relabel about 150 American Apparel shirts for me in New York City.

I haven't had much luck finding anyplace in nyc through google. A friend suggested going to the neighborhood dry cleaner/alteration places, but that seems expensive. 

Anyone here have experience with relabeling t-shirts in New York City?

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Do you already have the t-shirts?


----------



## BigJordan (Aug 11, 2008)

I have the shirts already screened and the labels are done as well. Unfortunately, the place where I got the labels made wouldn't sew them in.


----------



## DewDrop (Sep 1, 2014)

BUMP!!! 

Any luck finding a clothing relabelling company in NYC?


----------



## moemonay (Mar 23, 2011)

Double bumb


----------



## Techprint (Dec 20, 2012)

moemonay said:


> Double bumb


Might want to check us out, were located right here in Queens, NY.

Drop me a PM of what you need done.


----------

